# Trout Fishing at Pay Lakes???



## Kisto

Are there any local pay lakes that have been stocking trout this winter? I have the itch and feel like going out for a little while


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Try Possum creek. Not a pay lake but it has trout. 4 small lakes.


----------



## misterbreeze

Spring Lake in Bellbrook stocks trout in colder months and channel cats in warmer months. You have to buy a yearly permit to fish there from the Greene Co. Parks Division. They have them at the lake also,I think its $35 for a non-resident.


----------



## Salmonid

FYI.. Possum creek hasnt stocked trout since Nov 4th, I keep trying to find out when the next one will happen but cant get anyone to reply to my emails.

Salmonid


----------



## BMayhall

Salmonid said:


> FYI.. Possum creek hasnt stocked trout since Nov 4th, I keep trying to find out when the next one will happen but cant get anyone to reply to my emails.
> 
> Salmonid


Marsh lake in Fairfield but they are closed for the winter.. Sharon woods Park stocks alot of trout check them out i dont know the stocking schedule


----------



## Salmonid

I spoke with a 5 rivers ranger today along the GMR and he assured me they stocked possum Creek on Dec 3rd, thats the last time they have been put in there.

Salmonid


----------



## Gobucks5413

Are the trout at possum creek only in the ponds? Or the lake? 

I hate sitting in the cold w/ live bait/powerbait of any sort...any one know if they can be had on roostertails, etc?


----------



## HOUSE

Pine Hill lakes park (211 kings mills road) out in Mason stocked trout as late as November this year but I haven't checked since then.

Hamilton Co park stocking schedule here: http://greatparks.org/rec_fishing/pdfs/2012 fish stockingweb.pdf

but I didn't see any trout listed in any lakes other than Isabella. I think last year Sharon Woods stocked trout in November. I remember catching 5 with my friend and thinking it was the strangest thing!


----------



## boonecreek

stonelick lake


----------



## Salmonid

yes only stock the 3 ponds at Possum Creek Metropark with the trout in winter and cats in the summer, the big lake ( Lake Argone) hasnt been stocked in many years and has a nice balance to it with LM and gils with a few crappies and cats mixed in. 

Salmonid


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

Rainbow Lakes in Fairborn supposedly stocks trout starting in March. To tell you the truth, you could'nt pay me to fish there. I dont consider myself to be a beginner when it comes to catching fish. Out of all the times I fished there, I only caught one 2 lb channel. There used to be a pay lake open off of Route 4, over by Mad River topsoil...Now that was a pay lake.


----------



## beastman

Lake Gloria on Pippin rd. used to be a nice option for trout in the winter....now it's vacant...a shame. Dad and I used to fish for some nice crappie in the Spring as well.


----------



## Michigan transplant

Not really a pay lake, but Spring Lake Park south of Bellbrook stocks. It is a Greene County park and you need to fill out a card at the park and pay a yearly (or daily) fee. They are low on funds and have cut back on some of the stocking, but I got one there last week.


----------



## zachxbass

i haven't fished for trout in about 10 years, and that was at "Bill's Trout Lake", a little pay lake. But i remember it being fun. I may try for some next week after reading this.


----------



## misterbreeze

I fished Spring Lake today and caught 1 nice trout. They said the last stocking was in December. It was a nice day and glad to be out fishing in January.


----------



## dgcrew09

What bait did you use at spring lakes? I used rooster tails and corn and had no luck whatsoever while people near me were catching trout on a Phoebe lure.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Dr.Outdoors said:


> Rainbow Lakes in Fairborn supposedly stocks trout starting in March. To tell you the truth, you could'nt pay me to fish there. I dont consider myself to be a beginner when it comes to catching fish. Out of all the times I fished there, I only caught one 2 lb channel. There used to be a pay lake open off of Route 4, over by Mad River topsoil...Now that was a pay lake.


I've fished Rainbow lakes once and caught ZERO fish,haven't been back since. Every great once in awhile ( like Haleys' Comet) I go to a pay lake but really don't enjoy all the stupidity that always seems to be there in the guise of fellow fishermen. Pay Lake off Rt.4 by Mad River topsoil was a joke to me. Don't take offense with that though, reason I say that is my little 4yr old son could probably cast his line from bank to bank,end to end and that's using a little Toy Story rod that's about 2ft long with 4lb line. Place was too small for those fish to even remotely have a chance of surviving very long. Glad you liked that little dinky place but I know quite a few folks that at the very mention of it just shake their heads back n forth while laughing loudly. To each their own though as the saying goes.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

spfldbassguy said:


> I've fished Rainbow lakes once and caught ZERO fish,haven't been back since. Every great once in awhile ( like Haleys' Comet) I go to a pay lake but really don't enjoy all the stupidity that always seems to be there in the guise of fellow fishermen. Pay Lake off Rt.4 by Mad River topsoil was a joke to me. Don't take offense with that though, reason I say that is my little 4yr old son could probably cast his line from bank to bank,end to end and that's using a little Toy Story rod that's about 2ft long with 4lb line. Place was too small for those fish to even remotely have a chance of surviving very long. Glad you liked that little dinky place but I know quite a few folks that at the very mention of it just shake their heads back n forth while laughing loudly. To each their own though as the saying goes.


No offense takin, I agree it was a bathtub. The point I was trying to make is that atleast it had fish in there. Also the fish did not have to survive long because as fast as they were put in, they were takin out. I dont fish pay lakes anymore and I understand the concern for the fish that you have. Stocking a bunch of fish in a bathtub is not considered fishing to me. I would not under estimate the little kids poles. I bought my son a Diego pole that was about 2 feet long, I could cast it farther than my poles.


----------



## misterbreeze

I had a minnow on a floating jighead,sinker,and 3 way swivel.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gobucks5413 said:


> Are the trout at possum creek only in the ponds? Or the lake?
> 
> I hate sitting in the cold w/ live bait/powerbait of any sort...any one know if they can be had on roostertails, etc?


I have used small white twister tails there and let my grandson take a limt twice this year 6 lb test 6 ft light rod and cast along the bank


----------



## Kisto

Best Bait I have found and I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't use it myself but corn on a aberdeen hook tipped with waxworms off of the bottom of all places is how I have caught the majority of my trout and it has been quite a few over the years.... White Rooster Tails are good if you don't feel like sitting around and another good one is a minnow on a bobber tipped with a pink marshmellow... I need to find a lake close to the west chester area open right now to go for some soon


----------

